# Ideal Meter Problems



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I'd just take it, with the receipt, back to Lowes. If they'll exchange it, just pull a new one of the a box and leave it with them for your old one.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Any chance you have the leads plugged in wrong for the setting your trying to use?


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

And Ken ....... before you can try to correct my question, I saw what he said.:laughing:

I am just making sure he is talking about the meter end of the leads and not the circuit end of the leads.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Bob, I don't know anything about Ideal meters, but at $20, I don't think it would have the equivilant of Fluke's Alert system (the name fails me right at the moment).

At that price, I'd think the only thing that would cause it to beep is when the threshold of continuity is reached.


----------



## jculber (Apr 22, 2008)

It can't be the leads because they aren't even plugged into the thing. Im guessing something internally went wrong. (Obvious I know)

I am taking an educational guess that Ken is 480sparky....Saw your website Ken, mighty fine work there. Keeping busy in the area? Next month I am heading to Spencer because we just are not getting jobs in the area.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Most meters will read F/A resisters.. However most meters don't like 24vdc on the ohm setting.


----------

